# Plant IDs please and thanks



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Picture 1: 









Picture 2: 









Picture 3: 









Picture 4: 









Picture 5: 









Picture 6: 









Picture 7: 










Here is a template you can fill out so you don't have to quote all the pictures.

Picture 1 Plant 1: 

Picture 1 Plant 2: 

Picture 1 Plant 3: 

Picture 2 Plant 4: 

Picture 2 Plant 5: 

Picture 2 Plant 6: 

Picture 3 Plant 7: 

Picture 3 Plant 8: 

Picture 4: 

Picture 5: 

Picture 6: 

Picture 7:


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Picture 1 Plant 1: Pilea glaucophylla

Picture 1 Plant 2: 

Picture 1 Plant 3: looks like normal Ficus Pumilla 

Picture 2 Plant 4: A microgramma species

Picture 2 Plant 5: 

Picture 2 Plant 6: Ficus Punctata

Picture 3 Plant 7: Ficus spec. Colombia

Picture 3 Plant 8: 

Picture 4: 

Picture 5: 

Picture 6: some kind of creeping begonia i think

Picture 7: Ficus quercifolia


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

#3 looks like it could be pilea 'jobes tears'


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Photo 1
#1 is Pilea libanensis (Incorrectly circulated as Pilea glauca, at least that is what I have been reading)
#2 is an Episcia hybrid.
#3 is Ficus pumila var minima (I think)
Photo 2
#4 Not sure, perhaps a Microgramma species
#5 Hard to tell from the angle. But it looks like it may be a Marcgravia species
#6 is an unidentified Ficus species that circulates through the hobby as Ficus sp Panama. It also has been circulating as Ficus punctata, but Ive dug a little bit and cant verify that at all. And plants I have seen of F. punctata are of a broad leafed upright grower...
Photo 3
#7 Ficus pumila
#8 Pellionia argentea
Photo 4
Pilea 'Silver' or 'Silver Cloud' Like most of the common Pilea in commercial horticulture, this one floats around with so many incorrect species names that is very confusing and nearly impossible to figure out which if any are correct.
Photo 5
Im not sure, maybe a Lemmaphyllum?
Photo 6
Begonia glabra
Photo 7
Ficus pumila var quercifolia


----------

